# Still Didn't Cancel - $4/mo



## ratoren (Dec 28, 2005)

Just called to threaten canceling (again) - I got a single $20 payment for five months - comes out to $4/month. Only problem - I'll have to call again in 5 months, and threaten canceling yet again.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i hope they dont go under its all i listen too


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

pez2002 said:


> i hope they dont go under its all i listen too


Well I think (fingers crossed) that Sat. radio will still be around, but who is going to own it is anybody's guess at this point. I just got a lifetime sub at the end of last year--I was out to save Sirius XM myself :lol: How stupid can I be :bang


----------

